# Trillium's son learning how to stack a Poodle



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium's oldest son is working on learning how to stack Cayenne. I think he is doing a great job!! I get a kick out of the cheater behind him in a couple of the photos, trying to steal the bait...lol! There are a couple of extra pics because today has been a photo heavy kind of day.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arreau,

Get that boy in Juniors!... We need some more competition!..... Give the girls something to look at.......

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is quite keen actually. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets into it soon. He could come over and do Juniors with Journey until Cay is entered. He has a real love for this and for the dogs, and it shows.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Arreau,

Get-R-Done..... What level is he at? We sometimes have extra dogs at some shows.... I am always willing to help Juniors....

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is fifteen.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It warms my heart to see a boy his age so into dogs and with a desire to work with them. He looks so proud of himself. I do hope he goes into Jr. handling. _


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He is a great kid and adores animals. We are def. talking about him learning to handle. Its a great time to work on it summer vacation just started for him.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Trillium,

How far is the London Show for you? It is in Tillsonburg in 2 weeks. I can get a dog together for you, I am sure... When is your son's birthday? Was he 15 before December? We really need competition in the Senior Classes!! I have dogs available... A silver girl if you want....

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paragon...what an incredibly kind offer! Thank you!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what that is called "stacking"? I've never been to a show, and am not familiar with the terminology. Whenever I've seen a show on TV, I love when the poodles pose that way. It accentuates how majestic and aristocratic they can appear.

Out of curiosity, how do you teach that to the dog? Is there a command associated with it?

Greg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can teach a dog to walk into a perfect stack by baiting them with food. When I am doing it, I am saying "show...show" and when they get it right, they get the reward. Will Alexander, a Canadian handler, has a whole series of videos teaching how to handle a dog on Youtube. Pretty common sense stuff. Hopefully I can put it to practice in August with our puppy and don't look like a buffoon! It has been since the early seventies that I have been in the ring!

A "stack" gives the judge a quick visual of the "whole" dog.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Will Alexander, a Canadian handler, has a whole series of videos teaching how to handle a dog on Youtube. Pretty common sense stuff.


Excellent, thanks for the reference. I'm going to track those down.

Greg


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arreau,

I can't wait to meet you up at the shows.... Silver, Red..... If Trillium comes... even better!!!!! Make them pick colour!!!!.... YEAH!!.... 

I am pretty much in the same boat as you.... A long furlough from showing.... It feels good to be back!!! It is especially nice to have the kids involved, as I was at their ages.... Grooming sure has changed in the last 30+ years.... I am still adjusting... I still like the dogs with more coat than I need... Working on that mind you... Don't want to look "Dumpy".

I have to get some more pics of Princie's, and Thinker's Grand-pups together. They are out playing in the yard with the kids. Practicing the stacks already...

You can do it Cherie!!! If you get scared, the kids will help...

Trillium,

Were you able to come out to London?....

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If I can get someone to watch the dogs I will be there with bells on. I wish Journey was old enough to make her debut there!


I am so fortunate. Her first show is in Owen Sound, then right onto Milton. Jeannette Hagen from the Netherlands, who breeds with Nancy Muster, is going to be at both and has promised to help spray the baby up and tie up her topknot. She also said if I freak out and cannot do it, she will show her, But I am rather excited and am looking forward to it. So, I hope my girl's debut will be with me at the end of the lead, and I hope I can make her sparkle. She is something else. You are so kind! Thank you for your wonderful offers! xo


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If you have something lovely at the end of the leash, and you do, no one will be looking at you.  Keep that in mind. That's what I did to psych myself out when I got nervous, and it worked. The other thing I did was not worry if we didn't win. I told myself it honestly did not matter one way or the other. Then when she won it was always a fun surprise. If she didn't win, I was never disappointed. Mind games.  The other thing that helped me is that I knew my girl better than anyone else. She trusted me and wanted to please me. When she was young and goofed around, I stopped and restarted her, no biggy. I let her stack herself because she naturally did it far better than me trying to stick her feet in certain places. Journey naturally stacks herself, too, so that part will be a cinch. 

 Good luck! And, if you don't end up showing her yourself, that's okay, too!


----------

